# Trim issue



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

I have a 93 Evinrude 50 hp with a trim unit that's giving me problems. When the trim switch is activated, the motor runs but the ram does not move. I'm not able to get the relief valve opened but have the unit removed from the outboard. Any ideas on what may be the issue? It was topped off with fluid also and still didn't work. Full rebuild of o rings?


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

I would try to manually raise and/or lower the cylinder by force to see if the cylinder piston seal (o ring) is bad.

Some relief valve screws have left hand threads and you will have to turn clockwise to open.

If its not the seals, then considering the age of your unit it is possible your pump is just worn out.


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

Thx for the reply. I probably just tightened the relief screw even more than it was. I was going counter clockwise. I will try to operate the ram like you suggested. The unit is actually in decent shape with no corrosion but with its age, anything internal is possible. Thx again and maybe if I turn the relief screw the right way I may be able to get it to work


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 3, 2012)

If the trim motor is running and no fluid is leaking, chances are the unit needs to be bled. Just topping off is not necessarily enough. If air is in the system, the trim motor may run but the tilt/trim still won't work. Get the relief valve open, cycle the motor up and down by hand if necessary, add more fluid if you can. Go online to check the correct procedure for your outboard.


----------

